# Autoglym SRP and UDS



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi - I was wondering if someone could help explain the differences between these two products? My car is metallic black and I don't have a machine polisher. Would either of the Autoglym options here be better than the other at getting the very best out of my paintwork by hand.

I would consider getting a fairly cheap DA if it'd help significantly ..

Thank you


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Never used UDS but SRP by hand works really well,on black paint it will work magic.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Which one have you got??

SRP or UDS ??


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, we'll start with the similarities.
Both are polishes
Both leave a layer of wax protection behind
Both have some cut
Both have some fill
Both are designed to be used by hand
Since the reformulation of Super Resin Polish in 2012, both products perform excellently on black

The differences are
Super Resin Polish can be applied by DA or rotary if desired, we would not recommend this with Ultra Deep Shine
Super Resin Polish will never dry on hard or become stubborn to remove, Ultra Deep Shine must be applied to a panel at a time and removed quickly or it can require more effort to get off.
Super Resin Polish can be waxed over with HD Wax or a liquid wax like Extra Gloss Protection to increase the durability and gloss. Ultra Deep Shine should not be. It is best to leave it as it is and not apply a product on top of it.

Of the two options I would steer you towards Super Resin Polish. It is more forgiving to use, produces an excellent finish on all colours including blacks, can be applied with machine or by hand and can be waxed over afterwards.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Galley said:


> Which one have you got??
> 
> SRP or UDS ??


I have access to both - never really got to grips with their differences


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Autoglym said:


> Hi, we'll start with the similarities.
> Both are polishes
> Both leave a layer of wax protection behind
> Both have some cut
> ...


Perfect - Thank you so much for clarifying.
Is there anything I should be aware of in terms of application and removal if I go down the SRP and DA route?


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

So if I were to have some pre-2012 AG SRP lying around in the garage.. should I just chuck it in the bin?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nope the new stuff is just better


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

sye73 said:


> Perfect - Thank you so much for clarifying.
> Is there anything I should be aware of in terms of application and removal if I go down the SRP and DA route?


Soft foam pad, keep it off the rubbers and any unpainted plastic.


----------



## Akayfortyseven (Jun 27, 2010)

Any tips on SRP by machine?


----------

